# used Ford F150 XL 7700 with Curtis PLow



## Luc (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello All,
I am looking at purchasing a used 2000 Ford F150 XL 7700 set up with Curtis 8 foot full trip snowplow with blades on both sides. The vehicule has a V8 5.4L engine with 73,000 kms. automatic transmission, ABS brakes, the F250 undercarriage (7700 GVWR) on it and seems in good condition altrhough there is some rust on the undercarriage. It was used by a Ford dealership to clean there lot.

Does this sound like a good set up and is it sufficient to clean 15 to 20 country driveways (a lot are gravel) in a respectable amount of time? I am new to the snowplowing trade. Are there any pointers you could give me?

Thanks in advance,
Luc


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It the blade 8 feet plus the wings (the things on the side of the moldboard) or 8 feet all together. Curtis plows are fairly heavy. I don't know how that truck would hold up with an 8 foot Curtis plus wings. Other than that, if you go slow and drive the truck carefully you'll be fine. Lots of people will tell you that you need a 3/4 ton to plow, but if you drive a 1/2 ton like it is a 1/2 ton you will be fine. Welocme to the site!!


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

A f-150 7700 is basically a 3/4 as far as the suspension is concerned. The whole idea of the 7700 is a barebones WORK truck. Truck is more than capable of handing a corresponding size plow.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I agree. The 7700 is really a lower end 3/4 ton. They were a good idea though. I'm surprised they didn't last.

Anyways, some ballast in the bed will certainly help keep the front end from collapsing over time. I've heard the Curtis' plows are a little heavier also. 

Sounds like a nice truck though. Ford is definately the best plow truck in my opinion. So, I don't think you can lose. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sweetpete,
Ford still offers a heavy duty payload package for the F150. Instead of a 7700gvw, its now up to 8200. I don't think they push them as much as the old 7700 package though. I have yet to see one other than in Truck Trend magazine. I believe you can only get them in regular cab longbed and extra cab longbed. No more short bed as before. J.


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

Unfortunatly the new model f-150 is even heavier than the 97-03 so the actual capacity of the frontend is probably still pretty close. Regardless the 7700 or new model should be able to support a plow, again, that is the idea of the HD package. You just get a 1/2 body with the 1/2 drivetrain options.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

8ft is way to big id stick with 7.5


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey J29--Thanks for the correction. I always thought the HD F150 would be a good idea. To be honest though, I'm not quite sure who or what kind of business would go with the HD F150

In other words, typically, if you need a Superduty truck, you'll probably go with the F250 or F350. But, who knows? I suppose some only need a 1/2 ton and don't want to give up a good ride or just like the body style better.

In either case, I still stand by the fact that I feel that Ford makes the best plow truck. Period.


----------



## coolgreen (Aug 29, 2003)

*I have one*

I run a 7.5-foot Western Pro Plow on my 2000 F150 7700 regular cab and the truck handles it great.

The front GVWR on that truck is 4,150 pounds - more than a lot of F250 Heavy Duty trucks from the 90s, and everyone plowed with those just fine.

I was looking at a 1997 F250 Heavy Duty the other day, but lost interest when I noticed the front GVWR is only 3,559 pounds. Seems a bit wimpy compared to my F 150.

The literature I have from Ford recommends your plow, complete with mount, does not exceed 700 pounds, so I would check on the weight of that 8-foot plow.


----------

